# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Κέικ μπανάνας

## ΦΩΤΗΣ83

Κέικ μπανάνας 

Υλικά για το κέικ.. 

2 φλιτζάνια αλεσμένη βρώμη 
2 μπανάνες
200γρ γιαούρτι 2% εγώ βάζω  τοταλ 2%  
1 scoop πρωτεΐνη κατά προτίμηση βανίλια
2 ολόκληρα αυγά  η  4 ασπράδια 
2 κουταλιές της σούπας baking powder
2 βανίλιες
2 κουταλιές της σούπας μαύροι ζάχαρη η γλυκαντικά


Εκτελεση
1.Εχουμε το φούρνο στους 180 για να το προθερμάνουμε…
2.χτυπαμε τα αυγά με την ζάχαρη την βανίλια 
3. στην συνεχεία προσθέτουμε το γιαούρτι και την πρωτεΐνη και τα χτυπάμε όλα μαζί..
4.  προσθέτουμε της 2 μπανάνες και τα 2 φλιτζάνια αλεσμένη βρώμη και το baking powder..
5. τα ανακατεύουμε πολύ καλά ώσπου να γίνει σαν χηλός και να ενωθούν καλά όλα τα υλικά μας.
6. τέλος με λίγο χαρτάκι και μια σταγόνα ελαιόλαδο σκουπίζουμε το ταψάκι για να μην μας κωλύσει το κέικ. Σε 40 λεπτά με 1 ώρα το ψήνουμε ανάλογα το φούρνο που έχουμε..
 καλή όρεξη.. για πρωινό είναι ότι πρέπει πάντως…

----------


## koukoutsaki

Το έφτιαξα/όχι για μένα, απλα δοκίμασα. Παρα πολυ καλο έγινε ανάρπαστο!

----------


## TheWorst

εγω κανω με πολυ αλευρι ζαχαρη αυγα 1 κιλο μηλα. Και νομιζω το σαββατο να δοκιμασω με μπανανες.

----------


## tolis93

και που τα ανεβαζω αδικοχαμενα πανε ε? :01. Mr. Green:  βαλε γαλα αντι για γιαουρτι.δε θελει πολυ.ισα ισα να παρει μεσα.το γιαουρτι αλειωνεται με τη θερμοκρασια κατα πολυ

----------


## koukoutsaki

Αξίζει με μπανάνα. Μοσχοβολαει όλο το σπίτι και γίνεται και πολυ αφράτο.

----------


## koukoutsaki

Τολη πόσο γάλα??

----------


## tolis93

> Τολη πόσο γάλα??


αφου ψηθει κανα τεταρτακι ανοιγεις κ ριχνεις τοσο ωστε να το ρουφηξει.πανω κατω 100 μλ αν κανεις κ ετσι μεγαλη μεριδουλα.μετα κλεισε το φουρνο κ αστο ενα τεταρτο να ξεραθει απο πανω να κανει κρουστα.μεσα θα ναι τρελα μαλακο λογω του γαλακτος π θα το κρατησει και απεξω θα ναι ξεροψημενο

----------


## magdaline

> Κέικ μπανάνας 
> 
> Υλικά για το κέικ.. 
> 
> 2 φλιτζάνια αλεσμένη βρώμη 
> 2 μπανάνες
> 200γρ γιαούρτι 2% εγώ βάζω  τοταλ 2%  
> 1 scoop πρωτεΐνη κατά προτίμηση βανίλια
> 2 ολόκληρα αυγά  η  4 ασπράδια 
> ...


 θα το δοκιμασω σιγουρα!! thanks!

----------


## Stella

> και που τα ανεβαζω αδικοχαμενα πανε ε? βαλε γαλα αντι για γιαουρτι.δε θελει πολυ.ισα ισα να παρει μεσα.το γιαουρτι αλειωνεται με τη θερμοκρασια κατα πολυ


Μπα δεν έχει θέμα το γιαούρτι με το κέικ. Μια χαρά ταιριάζει. Είναι πολύ συνηθισμένη συνταγή το κέικ με γιαούρτι αντι για γάλα.(βλ. γιαουρτογλυκό/κέικ με γιαούρτι κλπ)

----------


## laptom

καλησπερα κ απο εμενα, εκανα σημερα το κεικ κ νομιζω οτι δεν φουσκωσε (αρκετα δεν ξερω γιατι).ισως εκανα κατι λαθος. απο γευση εγινε πολυ καλο.

----------


## koukoutsaki

μηπως δεν εβαλες αρκετο μπεκιν?

----------


## Specter

> θα το δοκιμασω σιγουρα!! thanks!


Βασικά 1η φορά βλέπω  να βάζουνε στο κεικ  scop με πρωτεινη μηπως ειναι λίγο υπερβολικό?  :01. Razz:

----------


## koukoutsaki

Μια δοκιμή ίσως σε πείσει  :01. Smile:

----------


## Specter

> Μια δοκιμή ίσως σε πείσει


Αμα βρώ τον χρόνο θα δοκιμάσω να το κάνω φαινέται αρκετά ευκολο για  να γινει :01. Razz: : :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## koukoutsaki

Πάντως η προετοιμασιαουτεδεκα λεπτα υπόθεση δεν είναι μέχρι να μπει στο φούρνο

----------


## Specter

> Πάντως η προετοιμασιαουτεδεκα λεπτα υπόθεση δεν είναι μέχρι να μπει στο φούρνο


Το scoop πρωτεινης  στο γλυκο μου έδωσε μια ιδεα αμα θα ήτανε εφικτο να γίνει σε μορφή σάλτσας και να μπει πάνω σε συγκεκριμένο φαγητο αλλα δεν ξέρω κατα ποσό θα τρώγεται. δλδ σάλτσα πρωτεινης η κάτι τέτοιο εσυ τι λές?

----------


## koukoutsaki

Αυτο δεν το γνωρίζω .... Δοκίμασε όπως γράφει η συνταγή. Τη σκόνη μέσα στα υπόλοιπα υλικά. Αν η πρωτεΐνη σου έχει ωραία γεύση  δε θα το μετανιώσεις .

----------


## dorita

εχει μπει ηδη στην λιστα.....αυριο το απογευμα ετοιμαζεται.... :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## laptom

> μηπως δεν εβαλες αρκετο μπεκιν?


Εβαλα οσο λεει η συνταγη 2 κτσ!

----------


## lila_1

Το προσπάθησα κ εγώ....
Βγήκε ένα αριστούργημα.....λάσπη καμμένη γύρω γύρω

Τη συνταγή την ακολούθησα κατα γράμμα μόνο που αντί για ζάχαρη έβαλα ένα ακόμα σκουπ πρωτείνης...

ΑΠοτυχία....ακόμα κλαίω :01. Crying:

----------


## Eddie

Ε βρε,εκανες ενα κεϊκ και δε σου βγηκε και το κανεις θεμα?Σιγα μη σκασεις κιολας..δε κανεις κανα κοτοπουλο με πατατες λεω γω καλυτερα?Πιο πολυ σου παει  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## lila_1

> Ε βρε,εκανες ενα κεϊκ και δε σου βγηκε και το κανεις θεμα?Σιγα μη σκασεις κιολας..δε κανεις κανα κοτοπουλο με πατατες λεω γω καλυτερα?Πιο πολυ σου παει



 έκανα και πατάτες με κοτόπουλο! Πάλι καλά, τουλάχιστον πέτυχε το ένα από τα 2  :08. Turtle: 

Σήμερα λυπήθηλα για κάθε κράξιμο που έχει φάει η μάνα μου για τα κέικ που δεν της πετύχανε! 
Θα κάνω καιρό να ξανακουμπήσω φούρνο....

(Καΐλας κ έτσι  :01. Razz: )

----------


## eri_87

Έχω δοκιμάσει 2-3 φορές κεικ με βρώμη, τη μια φορά με μπανάνα. Δε γίνεται να φουσκώσει όσο το κεικ αν βάλουμε βρώμη χωρίς καθόλου αλεύρι, γιατί η βρώμη είναι βαριά κι όχι "αέρινη" ώστε να πάρει όγκο. Επίσης δεν αλλάζει κάτι προσθέτοντας κι άλλο μπέικιν γιατί μετά πικρίζει, αλλά δε φουσκώνει... Εμένα δε μου πολυαρέσει, μοιάζει με πιτάκι, τίποτα σπουδαίο.

----------

